# Found Pigeon - Nassau County NY



## pigeonfoundbyme (Jun 23, 2012)

We found a banded pigeon in our yard. It was exhausted and stressed. We put it in a small cage and gave it food and water and it is now doing fine. We are trying to find the owner. We have contacted the NPA who gave us another person to contact. My wife called twice and I sent an email but we have not recieved a reply. Not sure what else to do so I am reaching out here.

The bird is white with a black tail. It also has a small tuft of feathers on the back of the neck. The band has NPA ASF on it. If anyone has lost or knows someone who has lost a bird fitting this description please contact me.

Thanks


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for taking the bird in. Your guest sounds like a fancy pigeon. White with black tail and a small crest would suggest a "helmet pigeon" if it also has a black helmet-like marking on its head, but you didn't say it did. Can you post a picture of your guest? 

If no one calls you back - you can either keep it as a pet or find a home for it, but fancy pigeons are easier to adopt out than others.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please do not release the bird as of this point, and if no one responds to your phone calls you can post the bird in our adoption forum.

Thank you for your kindness shown.


----------



## pigeonfoundbyme (Jun 23, 2012)

I have been contacted by the secretary of the ASF club. HE informed me that the bands had been given out to breeders on Long Island so they have no way of tracking the birds owner. Also informed that the Date on band is 2012 so this is a young bird.

I have attached a picture of the pigeon. After a week If no one responds as the owner I will post a topic in the adoption forum. The bird seems heathy and alert. We would keep it but my house is maxed out on pets and strays.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Gosh, she's unbelievably cute - I'm sure you'll have no problem finding her a home.


----------



## pigeonfoundbyme (Jun 23, 2012)

Could it be a tumbler? Looks alot like these birds and some other links I have found.
http://www.cichlidlovers.com/birds_baku.htm


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm... the markings look like that, but this one has a much shorter beak.
Whatever breed she is - she's bred for maximum cuteness.


----------



## pigeonfoundbyme (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/black-tailed-pigeon-31863.html

How about a german tail owl? ID'd in this topic - Bird we found has the same small beak and same plumage.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Right on. Well done.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

yea it looks like a young german tail owl


----------

